# Piano Sonata in G minor



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

There is no sonata. Just sketches, about 10 minutes of music and more of half of it I will be most likely throw into garbage and I'll be compressing what remains into short one-movement sonata, a bit Scarlatti-like in form.

1. Fast movement:

__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Ffest-mufment

rather weak introduction but after that it's best part of the whole thing

2. Slow movement:

__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fslau-mufment

from 1:12 on it will most likely go into garbage, beginning will perhaps serve as introduction to the allegro, with reprise of chordal theme leading into it's key (from E major to G minor)

3. Rondo:

__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Frondox

Most likely to be entirely thrown away

The playback doesn't play numerous thrills. In 3rd part it's harp playback becase it doesn't wallop the left hand chords in middle part so badly.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Flaco!! I'll get back on my thoughts about your piece after I hear it...I'm on a pad right now with crappy sound so I'll wait til I'm home tonight.

Just wanted to stop by and say it's good to see you around and thanks for posting more of your stuff, brother. :tiphat:


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Start reminded me Für Elise's measure 81-96. Good luck


----------

